# Diy



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

http://forums.capmel.com/tool/post/capmel/vpost?id=3417367&trail=15


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

That is one of the saddest things I've seen in a while... How did the guy not know he was drilling through the hull?? The only thing more sad is the fact that I probably couldn't afford the boat with the holes in the hull!!!


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

"Owner ground down all the screws sticking out. Then he used 5200 to patch all the holes. Over that he covered the mess with some kind of body putty. Think it got spray painted too. Not sure of the exact repair details but this is close enough."

I bet he never told the wife about it either. lol


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

whoa thats crazy. That guy has no abilities with a drill and needs to stay away from any DIY projects


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! What a tool.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Should have used stainless screws. Hes gonna have rust problems.


----------

